# Netgain Classic Controller - Diagnostic Error Code (DTC)



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

The manual is available:

http://www.ngcontrols.com/datasheets/WD1/WarP-Drive_user_manual_27-Jul-11.pdf


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Weisheimer said:


> The manual is available:
> 
> http://www.ngcontrols.com/datasheets/WD1/WarP-Drive_user_manual_27-Jul-11.pdf


Thanks Weisheimer, but from what I understand, that is the newer classic version. It uses 2 digit codes. The Old classic one uses 4 digits.


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

Ah yes, I forgot that there were 2 versions of that controller.

Have you tried the contact option at their site?
Ryan is an approachable fellow, but do be aware that he has a growing young family and full time work elsewhere.


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I sent an email via the website and waiting for a response. Hopefully I'll get an answer soon. I only get to work on my project for a short time a week.


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

The phone number is a non working number and no response from website contact us or emails. I guess I'm on my own


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I figured I might as well take it apart to see what's going on. Looks like the previous owner left it outside too long. There is noticeable corrosion on the board. Most likely not repairable so I guess I'm in the market for another controller.


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
I habe an Used netgain Classic Controller (new Version).

I buy this Controller fore 2 years from Wayne Krauth.

The Problem in Germany with dc Motors is the TÜV.
Only Motors and Controllers with CE.

An other Option fore me is an EMC Testung, but they cost 2000-4000€.

I Never tested the Controller, and now i think an AC Motor/ Controller is better fore me.
Is Not cheap and have Not the Power like the dc System.

I am thinking i can sell the Controller.
Problem is i payed 2600-2700€ fore the 1400 amp 360v Controller.
The netgain gauge included.

Im now Not thinking what Price i Must have, but under 1800€ Not ( without shipping).

I ask a Friend, what the payed fore this Controller When he whant it.

Sorry fore my english, today i dont Write with babelfish Translator.

When you interested?

Greetings Boxster-Warp


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

I translated Boxster-warp's post to American English the best that I can.

Hello,

I have a used Netgain Classic Controller (new Version). I bought this Controller 2 years ago from Wayne Krauth. The Problem in Germany with DC Motors is the TÜV (Vehicle Inspection). Only Motors and Controllers with CE.

Another Option for me is an EMC Testung, but they cost 2000-4000€.

I have never tested the controller, and now I think an AC Motor/ Controller is better for me. It is not cheap and doesn’t have the power like DC Systems.

I am thinking I can sell the Controller. The problem is, I paid 2600-2700€ for the 1400 amp 360v Controller with the Netgain gauge included. I don’t know what price I must have, but under 1800€ (without shipping).

I will ask my Friend, what he payed for this controller when he purchased it.

When you interested?

Greetings,
Boxster-Warp.

CE is a certification of conformity with health, safety, and environmental protection standards for products sold within the European Economic Area


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Boxster-warp,

Thanks for the offer, I am in the process of repairing the controller. I want to see if I can fix it first.

You should post your controller to the classified section of the forum.


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
Thank you fore translat 
Greetings Boxster-Warp


----------



## RadioChris123 (Feb 23, 2016)

Here a picture of a damaged diode. Can anyone recognize the type? It says CNL 247 B


----------



## Weisheimer (May 11, 2009)

I think that I have one of these that came from:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=129946&highlight=netgain+controller

Let me look for it and will let you know, probably tomorrow.


----------



## loopylupine (Jan 1, 2014)

RadioChris123, I have the same controller in my VW bug, WDC-01-00039, only 9 units after yours! Anyway, today it quit on me in an intersection. There have been no recent issues. I came to a stop, was about to go, then when I pressed the throttle, nothing happened. I looked at the display (interface module) and it was saying system fault or whatever that standard error message is. I started to navigate with the arrows, then the display just went blank- nothing. I keyed off, then on, the 12v DC/DC was working (radio still on), but no start solenoid click, no go. Anyway, after my son came and towed me home I started diagnostics. I tried a new ethernet cable and can't get anything from the display. When I power off and reset the DC/DC and turn the key to ON position, there are no error lights on, but after 10 seconds the red LED comes on solid. It never flashes any error codes. It will not go into run mode when I turn the key to start. I can't find anything in the manual about this condition. Any one have any ideas where to start looking for problems? I don't know what would kill the interface like that, and why the controller won't flash codes, just has the steady red LED. Thanks for any help.


----------

